# Pregnant Golden...help needed!



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

Gosh!....I am sure someone here would know I am clueless....hang in there


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is totally normal to not feel the pups moving. Do NOT worry!
Taking the temp is pretty reliable. Once it drops at least one whole degree and STAYS dropped it will normally signify the pups will be there within 24-36 hours. At least this has been my experience.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I would also rely on the temperature...it has always worked for me. Good Luck with the puppies. Do you have a vet on call in case she needs to have an emergency c-section?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I should have stated the drop in temp you are looking for is to between 98-99 degrees.
A couple of more things to remember. The gestation period on average will be 63 days so you should have at least a week before you should see any drop in temp. A larger litter will sometimes shorten this oeriod while a smaller little may lengthen the period. Again these are all GENERALIZATIONS not rules.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no good advice, but I can tell you a number of breeders on this forum can guide you through this, as you have already seen.

I hope all goes well and your Golden has happy, healthy puppies.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I believe you ARE a responsible pet owner who got questionable advice.

No judgement from me. Accidents happen.

I'm sending prayers that your Golden girl comes through wonderfully and that you find kind, loving homes for all the puppies.

Of course, we'll want pictures to drool over...puppies are sooooo cute no matter how they got started. We love to watch them grow!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know you are worrying about the pregnancy and your dog, but I'll bet they will be beautiful puppies. Where do you live?


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, thank you all so much! On some other forums I visited the members are absolutely hateful towards anyone who is not a professional breeder!!

I know I'm a bit biased, but I do think the puppies will be gorgeous, and I will happily post pictures once they are born!

We live in Massachusetts. 

Thanks again!

Sarah


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I dont necessarily think your vet was a bad vet for telling you to wait till her first heat.. A lot of people recommend waiting till they are a year old. Our breeder has in our contract that we have to wait..
You are definably NOT a bad owner either. Things like this happen.. I hope someone can give you great advice... you have come to the right place thats for sure. Good luck, and cant wait to see pictures of the pups when they are born


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Just curious, how do you know she is 53 days?? Yes, feeling pups moving is normal (and good). My advice to you would be to take her into the vet when she is ready and c-section her. For folks that do not have experience whelping and/or have no one to help them that is the best thing. Also, since your female is so young it would be a lot easier on her. I am sure you will sell the pups and that will make up the $$$ for the section. If you have any specific questions I would be happy (as would others) to try and help you. Words can't describe how much hard work its going to be for you. Hopefully all goes well for your girl and her pups. As she is about a week away I would start to "ready" the box and her area. Do you have the basic supplies??


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Good luck with the birth and please share photos of the Mom and pups,when they are born!.
Keep us posted,Laurie


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

No advice to give, just telling you that you are definitely not a bad owner.

For the person that asked how she knows the dog is 53 days, perhaps she knows when the "incident" happened?


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, I calculated the 53 days based on the date of "the incident."

We have a wonderful emergency vet less than 2 miles from our house, and I have all the necessary supplies (and more!).

I'm hesitant to do a c-section if not necessary, not for the cost, but just the complications. The vet said we should look at it as a last resort. She'll be on standby to come help with the birth if needed.

So, not being able to feel the puppies- that's something to be worried about?

Thanks!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain, but you all have been so helpful and I have a few more questions!

Is it ok to give a pregnant dog a bath? again, I've heard conflicting ideas about this.

Regarding a c-section, I would absolutely bring her for one immediately if it became necessary, but is there any reason we can't try for a natural birth?

And finally, a more graphic question...Four of Molly's nipples are very swollen, the rest are not. Is this normal?

Thanks so much!!

I've been glued to this site all day....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm sure you will get some great advice, though I have none to give. Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Is the father a yellow Labrador, or another Golden?

Either way- you are in for a lot of fun, but hard work, too. I can feel puppies moving late in pregnancy in most of the pregnant dogs I have been close to, but keep in mind my experience is mostly with sighthounds which are very thin dogs. In a fatter breed, like a Golden (and especially if she is at all overweight, but even if she's not!) you may not feel them until the very end, if at all. 

I am very pregnant myself and my little one is visable from across the room moving- it's crazy! 

Anyway, you have gotten some good advice... can't wait to hear all about them and see pics when they arrive!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She should not need a C section- that would only be in an emergancy, which is very unlikely. 

It is possible, but as long as you have a vet on call just in case, you should be okay 

You can bathe her... just be sure to rinse her super good!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, and yes, that's normal regarding the nipples in my limited experience... usually the back four nipples seem to get the most obvious growth (and the whole "boob" itself) from what I have seen. Is that what you mean?


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes that was exactly what I meant about the nipples- thank you, thank you!!

The father is a 50%golden retriever 50% yellow lab.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You should have some adorable puppies! It is exciting. When they come out, the mom usually knows what to do. If not, you'll have the duty of removing the membranes from the puppy, and rubbing it with a towel. Hold it for the mom to lick and clean. It sounds gross, and it is slimey, but in that moment, if you're like me you don't care at all. You just do what you gotta do. She may nip at the first one because it hurts and she won't know what is happening. She may cry- but she may not make a sound. They are all different, just like human moms are. Usually, after the first one, they figure out what's going on. It's amazing! The fluids are staining, though, so be sure to provide a safe whelping box, or buy a kiddie pool, the plastic kind! Those work great. Don't use any towels or blankets you would be upset if they got ruined, and make sure she doesn't have them on your carpet or furniture!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh, and the first week or two, IMO you should be careful about blankets. Pups can get trapped below the blanket and smother, and some moms are ditzy about stepping or sitting on their babies, too. You'll want to keep a close eye and ear on them. Sorry so many posts. I keep thinking of random things like that.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I've never been through this, so no advice here. All I wanted to say that I have a couple of silly pet peeves and I thought your post was funny AFTER you got advice, since being worried is never funny. But now that you got some great tips, I'll tell you about my pet peeve.

I don't like when people call Yellow Labs "Golden Labs" LOL! Yes silly but it just irks me. BUT, now that your little girl is pregnant by a yellow lab, your new puppies will be honest to goodness "Golden Labs"! The REAL thing LOL! For once it will be legitimate to call a dog a Golden Lab .

Ok that's all 

Ok now I read all the posts and see that the father is an honest to goodness "Golden Lab" now THAT's funny!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Perfect, thank you!

Molly's favorite hangout spot seems to be our den. However, I've set up our guest bedroom as her whelping area. I'm trying to spend as much time in there as possible- it's out of the way from the other dogs, and very quiet. We got a plastic kiddie pool and I've been putting her favorite blankets and stuffed animals in it. She wasn't all that interested at first, but I slept on the floor next to her last night (I'm a little neurotic) and so she spent the night in the pool. I think I'm good on supplies, I have sciccors, plastic gloves, vasoline, heating pads, hot water bottles, floss, and a general first aid kit. Probably other stuff, but I'm not in that room right now. When it comes time, will I have the time to bring her in there, or will she have them wherever she is most comfortable?

What about other dogs around the puppies...I've heard this is a big no-no! Again, I've heard conflicting answers, is this because of the risk of infection, or because the mother is protective? I have the father dog in the house too, and I'm curious how long he needs to be isolated (as it is he's already very jealous of all the attention Molly is getting)!

Finding this site has been so helpful! It's the first day my poor husband can get through his work day without me calling him every 5 minutes with all my what if scenarios!!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I can totally understand your pet peeve!! Jack is half golden retriever and half yellow lab....I've always heard my vet refer to him as a "golden labrador retriever" because he's 50/50!! I'm not sure what the puppies will be since they'll be 75% golden 25%yellow lab!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Begin taking her temp now so that you have a baseline. It will drop below 100 (often going up and down) and once it stays below 100, labor is iminent within 24 hours. Have your whelping area ready and she should be in it now so she will be comfortable there and not be nervous whelping there. A kiddie pool is good (although I personally am afraid to use them because there are no "pig rails". Have lots of hand towels ready - you purchase a package for relatively inexpensively at an auto supply store - wash them before using. Have dental floss (unwaxed), alcohol, idodine, scissors, and clamps handy. A baby bulb syringe is good to have, but not critical. 
I don't agree with having a scheduled c-section. Dogs have been wheling litters on their own for a pretty long time. Having your vet on standby, however, is crucial, and knowing when there is a problem and its time to get to the clinic is important.
Once labor begins, you may chose to allow her to do it on her own, or, assist her entirely. Either way, be there and prepared. I hand deliver every puppy. When a puppy is presented, gently catch it in one of the towels (I like the shop towels because they are rough, and not slippery.) Peel away the placenta, clamp, tie with dental floss, and cut the umbilical cord. I allow my bitches to eat several of the placentas - the hormones help the uterus to contract and the milk to let down. (They are very rich, so can cause diarrhea - I only allow them 2 or 3.) Briskly rub the puppy down, wiping any mucus/fluid from the face. You can also "shake down" a pup to make sure that any fluid in th lungs is discharged. to do this, place the pup's belly on your left palm, and hold the top of it's body with your right - the index finger going up the neck, over the head and down the top of the muzzle. Swing it firmly downward a time or two. Fluid will be expelled, and the pup with begin to vocalize. Rub it down again, and present to mom, help it latch on to a nipple, and allowing her to clean it. There is _usually _anywhere from 30 to 60 minutes between puppies, but I have had there only be minutes. I do allow pups that have been born to nurse in between deliveries, this also helps stimulate the uterus to contract. I keep a laudry basket with a heating pad (on low) lined and covered with towels to quickly put the pups into while another is delivered. Once all are born, they can all be put back on mom to nurse.
this is a messy business - wet, bloody, and also there will be dark green fluids - all normal. HOWEVER, if you see green discharge WITHOUT visible labor, or a puppy being presented, don't wait - call your vet and get her in. This could mean either a dead fetus blocking the way for other potentially viable puppies to deliver. Note that breech presentations ARE NORMAL in dogs, so don't worry. It is helpful to get mom up and out to eliminate between pups - this also stimulates contractions. Allow her some water, and if a large litter and long whelp, a bite of cottage cheese or some ice cream is appreciated and helps keep her strength up. If there is a period much longer than an hour between puppies, call the vet. Uterine inertia calls for oxytocin, or, a section. 
If you know an experienced breeder (no matter the breed) who can assist you, you'd be ahead of the game. Put on the coffee (or chill the wine) and settle in for the duration. Good luck!

*Addendum: Do not allow other dogs around Mom and pups. She may feel very protective and get "snarky", or upset enough to accidentally trample/crush puppies, germs/bacteria can be an issue, and also, while unusual, it has happened that other dogs will harm newborn puppies. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Great advice, thank you! I am not at all a fan of Molly getting a c-section! The thought terrifies me. Someone else mentioned on here that she should get one, because of her age, but I'd rather do that only as a last resort.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Laura, you are such a wealth of articulate knowledge!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> Laura, you are such a wealth of articulate knowledge!


There's a zillion typos - I'm in the office and multi-tasking. Mostly distracted and worrying about Ann and Julia...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree, a C section is scary. Great if needed, but otherwise no way. I will not have one myself unless it is life or death.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

With a c-section, will it be clear if one becomes medically necessary? The vet said if she's pushing for a substantial amount of time, and no puppy, then it would be time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

From my own experience, I've had both , and the c section was easier to recover from. No sitting on stitches! And I had the big one, cut vertical from stem to stern. : )

But the natural way is definitely more meaningful. : )
Sorry to steal the dog pregnancy thread. : )


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I helped whelp one litter that ended up being a C section. It was obvious... she was having contractions with no results. You can see/feel contractions as a ripple down the mother's side. I just knew... and I'm not that experienced. It wasn't my dog, so I called the owner, who IS very experienced, and after another hour or so we took her to the vet. He performed the surgery, and everyone was fine  She had two pups on her own, and four more by C section!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> With a c-section, will it be clear if one becomes medically necessary? The vet said if she's pushing for a substantial amount of time, and no puppy, then it would be time.


Your vet can determine after doing a digital vaginal exam if there is a puppy in the canal and whether oxytocin is indicated or a section is needed. Personally, if no puppy has presented and there is no pup in the canal after contractions, or, contractions have stopped, I won't chance it and will go with a section. Giving oxytocin can compromise any viable puppies. A section needs to commence quickly in order to increase the chances of survival for the remaining puppies.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

What are the chances of a pregnancy ending in c-section for a dog?

I would try to relax and just let things happen on their own. I have been through 4 home births(with my cat many moons ago) and all went well. She even delivered 1 baby 24 hours later than the others, it was weird, but she lived to the ripe old age of 17 with no complications.

I agree, I think the puppies will be very cute!
And I have to also agree that your vet gave you the right information. It is always best to wait after the first heat. But now you can get her spayed(after she has her litter) if you don't want any more sweet puppies running around.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MyCodyBoy said:


> What are the chances of a pregnancy ending in c-section for a dog?
> 
> I would try to relax and just let things happen on their own. I have been through 4 home births(with my cat many moons ago) and all went well. She even delivered 1 baby 24 hours later than the others, it was weird, but she lived to the ripe old age of 17 with no complications.
> 
> ...


IF, doG forbid, she does need a section, she can be spayed while on the table. 

I am not sure of statistics, but there are plenty of bitches _needing _a section. That does not include those whose owners _elect _to have one.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> IF, doG forbid, she does need a section, she can be spayed while on the table.



Would that prevent her from having milk and nursing?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Would that prevent her from having milk and nursing?


No, they are capable of nursing almost immediately after. I have only had to have a C-section once, and I did not like it all. If the doctor had not had drop down oxygen masks, I am convinced we would have lost at least 2-3 puppies.

Additionally, mothers who are sectioned will sometimes not care for or nurse their babies for a long time. For my girl, it was over 30 hours. I was wiping baby butts and giving them a Karo syrup solution until she would let them nurse. It is horomonally related. After the 30+ hours passed and her hormones kicked in, she was a wonderful mother but I was frantic during that time.

I would never do a elective C-section.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Would that prevent her from having milk and nursing?


No, it would not.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Would that prevent her from having milk and nursing?


 
Okay, lets see if I got this right (I know If not someone will correct me ) 
The pituitary gland produces prolactin which stimulates milk production. The suckling of the pups is what triggers the pituitary to release the prolactin which then begins the production of milk in the bitch. This is why it is possible for a spayed bitch to be able to nurse pups.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Should I have some kind of puppy formula on hand in case she can't nurse? I'm not sure why that would be the case, but just to be cautious?


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Whelping info*

This is a good site for whelping information:
http://www.debbiejensen.com/

You can print out temperature charts, due date charts and there is various "how to" information.

This has information for bottle feeding as well as a recipe for a nursing formula:
http://leerburg.com/bottlefeeding.htm

My reproductive vet Dr. Beverly Brimacolm (also a breeder and exhibitor of goldens) does not advocate doing a spay at the same time as a c section. Her reasoning is the increased blood volume at the time of the c section, makes it more risky. 

I wish you luck, and don't be hesitant to ask more questions.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ivrygld said:


> My reproductive vet Dr. Beverly Brimacolm (also a breeder and exhibitor of goldens) does not advocate doing a spay at the same time as a c section. Her reasoning is the increased blood volume at the time of the c section, makes it more risky.
> 
> 
> > This is one school of thought, and it depends on the individual bitch. Weighing the risk of bleeding against undergoing two sugeries... I'd be inclined to go ahead with spaying if all looked good, and have with one of my own bitches without any problems. I assisted in the surgery and we were especially diligent in regards to tying off blood vessels. I've assisted in sections where spaying was absolutely the last thing I'd do at that time, as well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Should I have some kind of puppy formula on hand in case she can't nurse? I'm not sure why that would be the case, but just to be cautious?


It doesn't hurt to have it on hand, although it's usually not needed. The general rule is if you have it you won't need it, and if you don't have it you will.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Okay, lets see if I got this right (I know If not someone will correct me )
> The pituitary gland produces prolactin which stimulates milk production. The suckling of the pups is what triggers the pituitary to release the prolactin which then begins the production of milk in the bitch. This is why it is possible for a spayed bitch to be able to nurse pups.


Yes, although it is believed that a spayed bitches milk lacks many of the nutrients that puppies need.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Again, thank you all! This is the first time during her pregnancy that I actually feel OK with the whole process!

Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad you feel okay!!!

I would have some formula. You can use it later to mix with their first dry food or to get them to lap up milk from a bowl to wean them, if you don't use it before.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ahh, sorry, one more question!

For those of you who have done this before...what day did your dog go into labor on? I understand there is a range of 59-63 days, but just trying to get an idea!

Thanks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Every time I have had anything to do with a litter, they have gone on day 60. Maybe a coincidence... maybe not?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS usually at 2 AM lol


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

goldengirl&boy said:


> The father is a 50%golden retriever 50% yellow lab.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sounds like some good stock there.... 

Wonder what they'll look like a year from now.


----------



## Ivrygld (Oct 22, 2005)

*Agree..*



Pointgold said:


> Ivrygld said:
> 
> 
> > My reproductive vet Dr. Beverly Brimacolm (also a breeder and exhibitor of goldens) does not advocate doing a spay at the same time as a c section. Her reasoning is the increased blood volume at the time of the c section, makes it more risky.
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Ahh, sorry, one more question!
> 
> For those of you who have done this before...what day did your dog go into labor on? I understand there is a range of 59-63 days, but just trying to get an idea!
> 
> Thanks.


It varies dramatically, even with the same bitch and different pregnancies. This is why monitoring her temp is important. Mine usually go either day 63 or day 65 from the first breeding. I did have one go on day 59 - all was fine. I know it was 59 because she was only bred once.


----------



## HDS Retrievers (Jan 15, 2009)

I agree, your not a bad owner, things (mother nature) has her own way of doing things...I've been breeding for over 30 yrs and here is some quick advice..
Watch her temp..I start taking it at least a week before babies are due..
my girls whelp out at 60 days..thats normal, all of my babies weight over 1 lb at birth..don't be alarmed if the babies come breach..most do..I only let my girls clean 1 puppy and then I do the rest..the after birth makes my girls have terrible runs...tie the cords off by using dental floss (not waxed) and dip the navels in beniden or iodine..for 3 days after the girls have whelped they are only feed...cottage cheese, hamburg (microwaved)and an egg..it helps to replace their calcium and brings in their milk...your girl will run a slight temperature after she whelps...watch her closely for any signs of distress..
what supplies do you have to whelp out the litter??? box, tons of newspapers, and depending on the weather a heat lamp..the babies HAVE to kept at a constant temperature of 85 degrees...
If you want anymore info you can either send me a PM or email directly @ [email protected] and I can give you more info....also, very important, when your girl starts to whelp call your vet and have them on stand by in case anything goes wrong or you just need advice that everything is going as it should..all girls are different..
take care and enjoy your babies...

Heather
HDS Retrievers


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Molly's temperature is at 99.4!! It's usually been between 100.3-100.6. She's only 54 days pregnant- is this cause for alarm? I have a message into my vet. Thanks!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would not get concerned unless it drops below 99.0. And it will likely dip in the 99.9 to 99.2 range several times over the next week. It is when it drop and stays dropped that you are looking for.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you very much! If she did go into labor within the next day or two, would the puppies still be healthy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What day is she now? I can't remember. Before 58 days, I think, is generally risky. But I'm not 100% sure on that, nor do I know a lot about when dogs ovulate in regards to how much and why whelping dates can vary.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very tough to answer that question. That would have a lot to do with mother nature. Try not to worry about it at this point, I know that is much easier said than done, but try.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

OK....it's very difficult! It's 54 days since they mated. She's not really eating a lot- still eating, but very slowly and very fussy. She's basically sleeping all day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I co-bred a litter that came at day 53, and they were fine.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You may want to go to multiple feedings per day if you have not already done so. I would typically feed 4 times per day now, as the pups are kind of taking up room in the abdomen so not a lot of room for the tummy to expand.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> OK....it's very difficult! It's 54 days since they mated. She's not really eating a lot- still eating, but very slowly and very fussy. She's basically sleeping all day.


All normal. Most bitches will become very restless just prior to whelping - shreddng the paper in the whelping box, and pushing bedding into corners.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I know I sound like a broken record, but I really am grateful for all the help I've received on here.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

You sound very concerned and genuine. Please continuue to ask away and keep us up to date as you can.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I know I sound like a broken record, but I really am grateful for all the help I've received on here.


I agree with Hank - whelping a litter with no experience is daunting - ask away, and know that you have plenty of help from those who do have experience. 

Do you have someone who has experience close by that can help you? If not, I'd be happy to provide you with my cell number and you can call any time and I'd can help talk you through it. Just let me know.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> , I'd be happy to provide you with my cell number and you can call any time and I'd can help talk you through it. Just let me know.


Wow- that is a generous offer! I cannot imagine a better one for this situation. Very nice.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! That is SO nice!! 

Molly's temp is now at 100.2, so I feel a little bit better about that! I don't think I'll be able to sleep until she has the puppies...and then I'm sure I'll have problems then with a whole new set of doggies to worry about!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Get some sleep now, while you can. Newborn puppies are a lot of work, and they don't get any easier when they get mobile and messy!

If you do end up with a c-section you can have the vet spay her then, yes it's a risk because of the blood, but it's also one less surgery for her if she's already opened up. And there's no reason 'dad' can't go in and do the responsible thing either (unless he's already been snipped).

You may want to look at having them in the kitchen or something too, little pee's and poops can make a huge mess and it's nice to be able to wash the floors, although I've heard of using tarps too. Puppies are fun though!

Lana


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm so glad you found this forum! You'd be hard pressed to find a better group to talk you through it. I had a surprise litter myself a little over a year ago and would have gone mad without this group. Please continue to keep us updated


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes, I'm very glad I found this! (so is my husband!!! He hasn't received ten calls a day from me about Molly since I found this site!)

Jack isn't fixed...I guess that goes without saying! I'm not sure if this is controversial or not, but we had planned to have his sperm frozen...he's an incredible dog and we wanted the possibility of having his puppies some day. We were scheduled with the specialist for Jack on March 25...I really thought I'd be able to keep the two dogs apart (as the vet said to let her go through her first heat before spaying) and I was almost successful. My sister was visiting and they were let into a room together before we could turn around they were stuck! Then I took them outside to use the bathroom (this was the beginning of January) and I slide on the ice on our steps...while I was down- stuck again! 

I'm praying that she won't require a c-section, but if she does, we'll examine the spaying issue then. Ultimately she will be spayed- (and Jack neutered) but I understand the health risks that may arise during a section.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

My girl is currently on day 47. Have you had her x-rayed yet? It is quite important that you know the number of pups you are having so there are no surprises, and you know when she is done. From day 54 onwards is the safest time to x-ray. You are not irresponsible. My breeding was unplanned as well. We did plan to breed her but not to our Jack as yet. I had no idea she was on heat as she had not had one for almost 18 months. This is our first litter as well so I am finding this thread helpful as well!
Just read anything you can get your hands or eyes on. There are lots of good sites on the web for this purpose which I have found helpful, but this one is the best for help! You tube actually has some good clips on whelping as well. I also have a vet nurse on call as well as the phone number of another GR breeder in our area who is very experienced and has offered her help if we need it. Best of luck. By the way, welcome to our forum!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay now that you seemed to be a little more at ease I have a suggestion that will make you feel better as the time nears.
For all you who have posted here how about we share our "best" whelping story. I will go first
It was with Keeper, my first litter. I was a nervous wreck, much worse than you are goldengirl&boy. So I am sitting at the computer with Keeper at my feet under the desk. Knowing the time is emminent all of a sudden I hear a little noise. At first I just think it is Keeper trying to get comfortable and then realize it is a pup I am hearing. I frantically call Keeper out from under the desk and as she comes out the pup is hanging half way out of her. As I go to grab it it falls to the carpet. Keeper turns and does her thing and all is great. I call my friend who has agreed to help me via the phone and she says "Is it a boy or girl?" I say I don't know, so she says "LOOK DOPEY!". So as I am looking I tell her "Well he seems to have a "thingy" but it seems to be rather high and tiny. After a moment of silence she bursts out laughing and says "Look lower DOPEY, that's the umbilical cord you are looking at!!" I said "Oops" and then I realized it was a girl. I do not get to see this "friend" much any more but when I do she still reminds me of that day.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

That is hysterical!! I had just put my water down when I read that- and I'm glad considering how hard I laughed!


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Regarding the x-ray...No, I haven't had this done yet. My vet said it wasn't "necessary" and might stress out Molly- doing more harm than good. I suppose there is still time...


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Regarding the x-ray...No, I haven't had this done yet. My vet said it wasn't "necessary" and might stress out Molly- doing more harm than good. I suppose there is still time...


 I have seen two different vets regarding Sam's pregnancy, and both of them have advocated X-rays. How will you know when she has finished labour? You need to be prepared for how many pups. If problems arise, I think it's important. The vet told us that if she is nervous or uncooperative for the X-ray that they will sedate her.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

My vet will be coming to check her during the labor, I assumed that's how I would know she was done (along with other signs that I had read about).

I'll talk to her again tomorrow about doing a xray. However, I'm not comfortable with the idea of sedating my pregnant dog....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Yes, I'm very glad I found this! (so is my husband!!! He hasn't received ten calls a day from me about Molly since I found this site!)
> 
> Jack isn't fixed...I guess that goes without saying! I'm not sure if this is controversial or not, but we had planned to have his sperm frozen...he's an incredible dog and we wanted the possibility of having his puppies some day. We were scheduled with the specialist for Jack on March 25...I really thought I'd be able to keep the two dogs apart (as the vet said to let her go through her first heat before spaying) and I was almost successful. My sister was visiting and they were let into a room together before we could turn around they were stuck! Then I took them outside to use the bathroom (this was the beginning of January) and I slide on the ice on our steps...while I was down- stuck again!
> 
> I'm praying that she won't require a c-section, but if she does, we'll examine the spaying issue then. Ultimately she will be spayed- (and Jack neutered) but I understand the health risks that may arise during a section.


 
How old is Jack? Has he had clearances done? He should (if he hasn't already) have hips/elbows, cardiac and eyes cleared before undergoing collection. Have you checked into the costs associated with freezing and storing semen? An approximate base fee for file prep is $30-40, collection, evaluation and freezing up to 4 vials stored is approx $200. If the collection yields more than 4, each additional vial stored is $50. Annual storage fees for up to 30 vials is around $75.00

I would also recommend an exray to see how many puppies you are expecting. Not knowing could present problems for an inexperienced breeder if she were to shut down and you think she is done.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Having read this thread with interest, I love a good helpful thread. I should tell you that we do charge for all the advice you are receiving.

The charge... *new puppy pics*, so make sure the camera is ready also. We all love the new puppy pics. LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes! Puppy pics are absolutely required!!


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Okay now that you seemed to be a little more at ease I have a suggestion that will make you feel better as the time nears.
> For all you who have posted here how about we share our "best" whelping story. I will go first
> It was with Keeper, my first litter. I was a nervous wreck, much worse than you are goldengirl&boy. So I am sitting at the computer with Keeper at my feet under the desk. Knowing the time is emminent all of a sudden I hear a little noise. At first I just think it is Keeper trying to get comfortable and then realize it is a pup I am hearing. I frantically call Keeper out from under the desk and as she comes out the pup is hanging half way out of her. As I go to grab it it falls to the carpet. Keeper turns and does her thing and all is great. I call my friend who has agreed to help me via the phone and she says "Is it a boy or girl?" I say I don't know, so she says "LOOK DOPEY!". So as I am looking I tell her "Well he seems to have a "thingy" but it seems to be rather high and tiny. After a moment of silence she bursts out laughing and says "Look lower DOPEY, that's the umbilical cord you are looking at!!" I said "Oops" and then I realized it was a girl. I do not get to see this "friend" much any more but when I do she still reminds me of that day.



HAH! That's awesome


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Jack is 3 1/2 yes he's had his clearances...I know it can be costly, but I think it's a relief to my husband to simply pay for freezing/collection rather than the $150,000 cloning I suggested at one point! 

I will upload puppy pictures! (When they come!) I can't figure out how to add a picture to my post?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

goldengirl&boy said:


> I really thought I'd be able to keep the two dogs apart (as the vet said to let her go through her first heat before spaying) and I was almost successful. My sister was visiting and they were let into a room together *before we could turn around they were stuck!* Then I took them outside to use the bathroom (this was the beginning of January) and I slide on the ice on our steps...*while I was down- stuck again!*


It's amazing just how fast they can get "stuck". Sasha isn't spayed but all of my male dogs are. During her last heat cycle Nash and her were getting 'together' every time I turned my back. I was shocked the first time it happened (they were surprised, also).

I wish that I hadn't read that you are in Massachusetts , now I have to keep telling myself..."I have enough dogs..I have enough dogs...I have enough dogs" : How close to Worcester are you? :curtain:


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi there!

I don't post here too often but was reading about your girl and thought I'd tell you a little about my experience.

My girl and my show male had their first litter. I was really green at birthing just as you are. I had had a Poodle many years before that had a litter but it was so long before I had forgotten all I ever knew - which was next to nothing! I borrowed a whelping box from a friend, enlisted the knowledge of said friend, plus a few more and spent a whole Sunday afternoon at Borders Books reading about whelping dogs and drinking tea!

The day arrived! I had been taking her temp and it fell to 99 degrees. She was about 61 days. That afternoon she went into labor. 2pm the first puppy arrived and she just took over. The 2nd puppy was born right into my hands, I pulled the sack off and gave it to Flirty. Each puppy arrived without incident, except for one that had all the intestines on the outside of the body. It of course, died. She had 6 big, robust healthy puppies! They began nursing immediately and without problems. All puppies were born in a span of 2 1/2 hours.

I did have a pig rail and I think you would be wise to get one or make one. Then the puppies can slide under the rail and mom can only back up TO the rail so she doesn't inadverntly crush them by laying on them

You'll be fine. Just go with your feelings

Lynn


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Jack is 3 1/2 yes he's had his clearances...I know it can be costly, but I think it's a relief to my husband to simply pay for freezing/collection rather than the $150,000 cloning I suggested at one point!
> 
> I will upload puppy pictures! (When they come!) I can't figure out how to add a picture to my post?


 
Is your reasoning in doing this strictly so that you can have one of his offspring


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jack is 1/2 Lab and 1/2 Golden, right? I know the clearances for a Golden are annual eye checks by a veterinary opthamologist, hips and elbows through OFA, and hearts certified after 12 months of age by a veterinary cardiologist. I don't know what is required for a Lab but would want to make sure you did all required clearances for both breeds. You would want to make sure all of those are done before freezing him, as if he does not pass a clearance you would not want to breed him anyway.

And I would do it soon, as the longer you wait, the more his sperm quality and viability for freezing can decrease.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for more great advice! We're about 45 minutes from Worcester- well worth the trip for such a cute puppY!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a strange question I guess, but if Jack is the father of the upcoming litter, why not just keep a puppy and get him neutered? There are so many puppies and dogs in rescue, looking for homes and on 'death row' already, it seems to make more sense to me to do it that way, rather than having him sire up to 10 more pups down the road.

I struggled with the same 'I want a pup because he's such an awesome dog' thing with my old boy, he did sire one litter of pups and I think now he's got great grandpups out there. However I did find it hard not to compare my next border collie to my old guy and it's taken a long time for me to get over the fact that they're two very different dogs. The poor Tick man has been compared to a dog who set the bar very, very high and it's not fair to him, in the last year I've started to change what I expect of him and he's coming out of his 'shell' more and more.

I would have loved a pup out of Bender too, she's wonderful, however she ended up not being bred. Storee is slightly related and I love her to death, if she has pups I'd be keeping one (totally up to the breeder) however if she's never used either, it doesn't mean I won't love the next dog to walk in the door any less. I know both of their moms very well (or did) and they honestly are VERY different than their moms in so many ways, I could have easily gotten different breeds too.

I just wanted to put it out there, it's nice to have the 'offspring' of a favorite dog but they're not always what you expect.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Producing a litter so you can have one of the offspring, particularly of a mixed breeding, often leaves several puppies in the position of not having homes. Personally, I would not incur the expenses involved in collection, evaluation and storage of semen in such a case. Additionally, since you already have a litter due sired by him, I would keep one of these puppies and alter both sire and dam now.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I have to agree with Bender and PG. 

The deed is done, you don't have to freeze him as you have his pups coming anyway.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a litter of Golden puppies about 20 years ago. And it was TRUE back yard breeding! 

I knew nothing about whelping pups except to get a whelping box put together. We put ours in the family room in a corner behind a chair. One the big day, the I kept the kids home from school and we watched 12 pups being born.

We didn't do anything, mom knew what to do. I had read up enough to know when to get help...our vet's office was 1/4 mile down the road. We just watched.

She ignored one pup, I kept an eye on that one and kept making sure it got to nurse. It lived a few weeks. I let mom make that decision. She took care of all of her babies except that one. When they cried, she'd be right there tending them. When that one cried, she ignored him. He never thrived. I had the vet put him to sleep at 5 weeks.

I think if I had it to do over, I don't know if I'd do any more than that. Letting 'nature' take it's course seemed like the right thing to do, especially because she rejected it at birth. She knew something was wrong with it.

Good luck with your pups. It was the most wonderful time having those pups around for a couple of months!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

It's like this nature show I watched where the cameraman just watched as these newly hatched turtles trying to make their way to the ocean were being stalked and killed by seagulls. Oh man, I couldn't do it.. I'd have been out there shooing the gulls away and protecting those babies... but I understand nature does need to take its course. I just dont think I could have just stood by and watched... I would have intervened, perhaps wrongly.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Molly will be spayed after the appropriate amount of time after the birth.

Jack will be neutered. We have an appointment later this month for the sperm collection...after that, he will be neutered. I don't intend to have him father another litter, BUT while he's young and viable I'd like to have the option. I'm constantly amazed at the advancements being made in technology!

I'm very aware of the number of dogs in animal shelters, and just the general overpopulation of animals! That is why I was so nervous to post here, I realize that accidents happen, but I thought I would get a lot of the hateful comments I saw on other sites. I've been a bit overzealous in my criteria for "good" homes for the new puppies...I made a sizeable donation to a local animal shelter when I found Molly was pregnant, and they allowed me to borrow their adoption forms/criteria list.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Molly will be spayed after the appropriate amount of time after the birth.
> 
> Jack will be neutered. We have an appointment later this month for the sperm collection...after that, he will be neutered. I don't intend to have him father another litter, BUT while he's young and viable I'd like to have the option. I'm constantly amazed at the advancements being made in technology!



I think what everyone isn't understanding is, if you want a puppy of Jack's breeding, why not just keep one from this litter that's about to be born rather than a whole new litter at a later time?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Molly will be spayed after the appropriate amount of time after the birth.
> 
> Jack will be neutered. We have an appointment later this month for the sperm collection...after that, he will be neutered. I don't intend to have him father another litter, BUT while he's young and viable I'd like to have the option. I'm constantly amazed at the advancements being made in technology!
> 
> I'm very aware of the number of dogs in animal shelters, and just the general overpopulation of animals! That is why I was so nervous to post here, I realize that accidents happen, but I thought I would get a lot of the hateful comments I saw on other sites. I've been a bit overzealous in my criteria for "good" homes for the new puppies...I made a sizeable donation to a local animal shelter when I found Molly was pregnant, and they allowed me to borrow their adoption forms/criteria list.


My concern first is the safe whelp of the upcoming litter. Beyond that, I am not understanding at all why, especially after you say you don't intend for him to sire another litter, you would go to the trouble and expense to collect and store the semen of a mixed breed dog. And, if you want a puppy sired by him you have the option of keeping one from this litter, as opposed to producing another entire litter of mixed breed dogs just for one puppy. I don't understand the reasoning here.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I apologize that you don't understand my reasoning...it's just what feels right to us. Unfortunately, at this point, having another dog isn't really practical for our lifestyle. I don't INTEND to use the sperm, but I like having the option. 

I do appreciate all of the helpful comments though!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

goldengirl&boy said:


> I apologize that you don't understand my reasoning...it's just what feels right to us. Unfortunately, at this point, having another dog isn't really practical for our lifestyle. I don't INTEND to use the sperm, but I like having the option.
> 
> I do appreciate all of the helpful comments though!


 
I understand that, it's not always the ideal time to have another dog. But (playing devil's advicate here) what if you can't find a home for all the puppies? Or, for whatever reason, a year or more down the road one of these puppies needs a home? Or when you do have Jack Jr, he/she isn't the dog you were expecting?

Lana


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Dang this brings to mind the "His Name is Sam" story for me.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

The nice thing about the puppies (that Molly is having now!) is that I have over ten people who are interested. They are all family members/close friends who have stable jobs (thus would not need to get rid of the dog for financial reasons) and have had dogs before. I'm sure there could be some extreme far out reason why they at some point down the road wouldn't be able to keep the puppy, but I feel pretty confident that won't be a problem.

To avoid further debate and what if scenarios, I should reiterate that I don't plan to use Jack's sperm. I don't see what the harm is in collecting it (people keep mentioning the expense, obviously I wouldn't do it if it we couldn't afford to) and again, I have no plans to use it. Simply, I'd prefer to have the option while I still can. 

I know no two dogs are alike...and again, I'm sure I will never use the sperm. I find it comforting (in maybe a really weird way! but I think it's a personal choice thing) that I have the option.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> The nice thing about the puppies (that Molly is having now!) is that I have over ten people who are interested. They are all family members/close friends who have stable jobs (thus would not need to get rid of the dog for financial reasons) and have had dogs before. I'm sure there could be some extreme far out reason why they at some point down the road wouldn't be able to keep the puppy, but I feel pretty confident that won't be a problem.
> 
> To avoid further debate and what if scenarios, I should reiterate that I don't plan to use Jack's sperm. I don't see what the harm is in collecting it (people keep mentioning the expense, obviously I wouldn't do it if it we couldn't afford to) and again, I have no plans to use it. Simply, I'd prefer to have the option while I still can.
> 
> I know no two dogs are alike...and again, I'm sure I will never use the sperm. I find it comforting (in maybe a really weird way! but I think it's a personal choice thing) that I have the option.


 
Obviously, it is your choice. I cannot imagine, even if I were able to afford it, going to the trouble of collecting and storing semen that I had no intentions of ever using. Obviously I am not an advocate of purposely producing mixed breeds, and having the option of using it (even if the intention is not there at this moment) leaves the ability to do so - something that I wouldn't. I can think of other things to do with the money that would be far more beneficial - perhaps making an initial donation to a deserving rescue, the AKC Health Foundation, or The Golden Retriever Foundation, with the base price, and then an annual contribution in the amount of the yearly storage cost, in the dog's name. 
To each his own. I hope that your upcoming whelp goes well.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree- to each his own. 

As I said earlier, I made quite a sizeable donation to a local shelter when I learned of Molly's pregnancy. My husband and I regularly receive recognition for the generous contributions we make to three local animal shelters and a rescue group. My husband is a lobbyist and while it's easy to give money, he also donates his time to a local group to educate them on lobbying for animal related issues. 

Thank you for your good wishes for the whelping. 

I appreciate all that have offered such constructive advice. I've said many times that the judgement and ridicule that often exist in these type of forums is what made me so hesitant to post. 

I won't be posting anymore. I don't mean to be rude, but I just don't enjoy having to keep defending a personal decision, particularly when I've tried to compensate for our situation by giving back whenever possible.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

For those that wanted puppy pictures, feel free to send me a private message and I will happily email them to you when they arrive!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I hope that you don't leave the forum over this issue. I'm looking forward to pictures. My old lab was a pup that I got from my nephew who owned her mother. I didn't have a clue about clearances, pedigrees, etc....all I knew was that when he mentioned that he was going to breed her I told him that I would love to have one of her pups. She's 14-1/2 yrs old now and isn't doing so great, healthwise, but I'm so happy to have had her for all this time. Good luck with your puppies .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> I agree- to each his own.
> 
> As I said earlier, I made quite a sizeable donation to a local shelter when I learned of Molly's pregnancy. My husband and I regularly receive recognition for the generous contributions we make to three local animal shelters and a rescue group. My husband is a lobbyist and while it's easy to give money, he also donates his time to a local group to educate them on lobbying for animal related issues.
> 
> ...


 
This was a civil discussion, with opinions being politely shared. Many were trying to understand your reasoning; no one made judgements or ridiculed you. I simply shared what I would do in the same situation. We've all certainly attempted to offer information and advice, myself included. 

I am somewhat surprised that contributing to shelters and rescues as you do, and your husband lobbying for animal related issues (I presume spay/neuter mandates and BSL's) that you would entertain even the possiblity of producing another litter (although the intent is not there but you retain the option). I do find this to be confusing.

I'm sure that the entire foum would love to see pictures of the babies when they are born, and would hope that you'd post them for all. Everyone loves puppies.... I would encourage you to continue posting, and especially if you find yourself having questions about the litter.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> This was a civil discussion, with opinions being politely shared. Many were trying to understand your reasoning; no one made judgements or ridiculed you. I simply shared what I would do in the same situation. We've all certainly attempted to offer information and advice, myself included.
> 
> I am somewhat surprised that contributing to shelters and rescues as you do, and your husband lobbying for animal related issues (I presume spay/neuter mandates and BSL's) that you would entertain even the possiblity of producing another litter (although the intent is not there but you retain the option). I do find this to be confusing.
> 
> I'm sure that the entire foum would love to see pictures of the babies when they are born, and would hope that you'd post them for all. Everyone loves puppies.... I would encourage you to continue posting, and especially if you find yourself having questions about the litter.


 
My husband is a lobbyist. He does not lobby for animal related issues. He volunteers to educate a local group on the lobbying process and general points on lobbying. I am sorry that you continue to be confused by my personal reasonings and our private decision. I say that with all due respect, but I feel like I'm talking to a toddler, when I keep reiterating MY decision making process and MY case for what is a personal, private decision. I will no longer speak on this issue. 

Again, for those of you who don't seek to demand answers (repeatedly!) on my decision making process, please message me. I'd love to send you puppy pictures.

Thanks again.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Additionally, POINTGOLD, I showed this thread to my husband, and we were both in agreement that it doesn't appear you will be satisfied on my feelings on this issue until I proclaim that you are absolutely right and that I am CRAZY to even consider freezing Jack's sperm. While I respect your right to your opinions, and though I don't agree with the manner in which you want to shove them down my throat, I'm also a believer in free choice. 

Clearly, this is an issue that bothers you deeply. To avoid further aggrevation, I won't post here anymore. I can only speak for myself, but lecturing and berating me into seeing your point of view only pushes me that much further away. 

I thank you for the help you offered in earlier posts. 

All the best,
Sarah


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> My husband is a lobbyist. He does not lobby for animal related issues. He volunteers to educate a local group on the lobbying process and general points on lobbying. I am sorry that you continue to be confused by my personal reasonings and our private decision. I say that with all due respect, but I feel like I'm talking to a toddler, when I keep reiterating MY decision making process and MY case for what is a personal, private decision. I will no longer speak on this issue.
> 
> Again, for those of you who don't seek to demand answers (repeatedly!) on my decision making process, please message me. I'd love to send you puppy pictures.
> 
> Thanks again.


Geeze. I didn't "demand" anything. With all due respect, I am just trying to understand the facts. You put the information out here, and I'm just attempting to get it straight. And I'm not a toddler, just blond.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldengirl&boy said:


> Additionally, POINTGOLD, I showed this thread to my husband, and we were both in agreement that it doesn't appear you will be satisfied on my feelings on this issue until I proclaim that you are absolutely right and that I am CRAZY to even consider freezing Jack's sperm. While I respect your right to your opinions, and though I don't agree with the manner in which you want to shove them down my throat, I'm also a believer in free choice.
> 
> Clearly, this is an issue that bothers you deeply. To avoid further aggrevation, I won't post here anymore. I can only speak for myself, but lecturing and berating me into seeing your point of view only pushes me that much further away.
> 
> ...


Well, you've both got it wrong. As I have stated, repeatedly, I'm trying to understand it. I've not attempted to change your mind, in any way. I've not lectured, just asked questions, and I've certainly not berated you, nor shoved anything down your throat. Please don't twist my words.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Please don't stop posting here.. there are many experienced breeders here that can help you immensely when the puppies come.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

People here have many things to offer including opinions. Not everyone will agree with points of views of the others and that's what we're made up of here on this forum. It would be so boring if this place was only filled with saccarine. We learn from each other through discussion. PG has been nothing but diplomatic here and helpful if I say so myself. It's a pity you're throwing away the baby with the bathwater, you'd be missing out on alot of good stuff.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I was just speaking up from the standpoint of rescue groups. Yes, your boy is a wonderful dog, no question about that if you're willing to go to those extremes to save his genes. Even if you don't use them down the road, the fact is there's a litter on it's way, and more dogs added to the world. If they all have homes ready and waiting that are going to spay and neuter the pups, and you are fully committed to stepping in down the road if needed, then I'm happy - as long as that's your plan and none of these pups ever end up taxing a rescue group in a few years - but that does happen to most breeders for different reasons, dogs DO end up not staying in one home for life sometimes.

Rescues and shelters are full of 'oops' litters, 'just one litter because he/she's the perfect dog and we want a pup' and 'for the kids to see the miracle of birth'. I've done a bit of rescue and likely will do more upcoming. Having to take a young, healthy dog in to be put to sleep because she had too many issues to deal with and her breeder didn't want to be bothered with her - not fun and not at all fair to the poor dog.

If things were repeated it was simply because there wasn't a clear answer given or it was confusing. Like, for example, you hint in one post that someone could come get a puppy, then in another say you have lots of homes lined up...? We're not trying to burn you at the stake here, just trying to get things clear.

Lana


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a lot of people INTERESTED- all qualified good homes. I've made it clear I'm not making any decisions on who gets the puppies until the puppies are born.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I guess we look at being diplomatic differently  If I disagree with someone I normally don't say...however, I wouldn't expect that to be the case of a forum like this where I have purposely come for advice. However, in my very humble opinion, if I felt differently I'd say so once, and not continue to ask for answers when the poster already expressed HER reasonings for making the decision. 



Loboto-Me said:


> People here have many things to offer including opinions. Not everyone will agree with points of views of the others and that's what we're made up of here on this forum. It would be so boring if this place was only filled with saccarine. We learn from each other through discussion. PG has been nothing but diplomatic here and helpful if I say so myself. It's a pity you're throwing away the baby with the bathwater, you'd be missing out on alot of good stuff.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

deleted comment


----------



## volkmangoldens (Apr 2, 2009)

My golden, Angel is 51 days today, and I felt movement just a little while ago. This is her third litter, and this is the earliest I have ever felt them. The first litter was a litter of 14, and the second was 14, so I don't know if her tummy has just stretched enough to give them more room this time or if she won't have as many this time around. I hope your baby has had healthy beautiful babies by now!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Post deleted


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I just want to apologize to goldengirl&boy. I've not been a part of this convo but I've witnessed how abusing it gets. You came here for advice regarding your pregnant girl, yet just like the last million times. So I truly do apologize, I hope it doesn't run you off from the forum. My parents raised me to never judge a person ever. You do right for those pups and I have nothing bad to say thats all. If you don't plan to have puppies, then go ahead and get a sperm sample to store for later is you wish then have him fixed. It'll save you problems down the road. WOW look at that, I gave her advice without making her look like a bad person or dog owner. That wasn't hard, now if only the other thousands of members could do the same..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the OP received much valuable advice, both the advice she wanted and the advice she needed. I don't think anyone needs to apologize for the forum's expertise or opinions.


----------



## goldengirl&boy (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just reading back through this and want to thank everyone again. WOW! The puppies turned 4 weeks yesterday and I truly can't believe how much great advice I got on here.

Thanks again!

Sarah


----------

